# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N2

## ivy

Նոր դիմակ: 
Դիմակը կբացվի *հունիսի 18*-ին: Կամ ավելի շուտ, եթե հեղինակն այդպես ցանկանա:

«Գրական դիմակ N1»՝ այստեղ:


*Այլընտրանք
*
- Ամենասարսափելի բանն իմ կարծիքով գիտես ի՞նչն է։
Էմիլիան հարցական նայեց զրուցակցի դալուկ դեմքին։ Նրա հարթ, սղլիկ մազերի անհնազանդ փունջը կախվել էր ցած, փակելով ճակատի կեսը։ Սրածայր, փոքր ինչ վեր ցցված քիթը տալիս էր նրան ինքնավստահ տեսք, իսկ իրար սեղմված, բարակ շրթունքների թեթևակի ցած կախված եզրերն ընդգծում էին ուժեղ կամքի առկայությունը։ 
- Ինչը՞։
- Միջակությունը։ Իմ համար ավելի վատ բան չկա քան միջակությունը։ Հանճարներն ու Ապուշները խնդիր չունեն։ Առաջինները՝ որովհետև իրենք գիտեն որ հանճար են, իսկ վերջինները՝ որովհետև չգիտեն որ իրենք ապուշ են։ Ամենից շատ տառապում են միջակ մարդիկ, որովհետև իրենք գիտեն որ իրենք հանճար չեն, բայց ունեն բավարար ինտելեկտ, հասկանալու որ իրենք ընդամենը միջակություն են։ 
- Ախ Ադի՛, սիրելիս, դու միջակություն չես, եթե դա նկատի ունես։ Դու տաղանդավոր նկարիչ ես, և դա միայն ե՛ս չեմ ասում։ Դու դեռ տասնյոթ տարեկան ես, բայց քո գործերը շատ ավելի հասուն են։ Քո ստեղծած կտավները կարողանու՛մ են խոսել։ Քանի՞ հոգու ես ճանաչում, որ տանյոթ տարեկանում այդպիսի կտավներ նկարեն։
Երիտասրդն՝ ում Ադի անվանեցին, արդեն մեղմացած ձայնով, ցածր արտաբերեց.
- Չգիտեմ... չեմ ճանաչում։ 
- Տեսնու՞մ ես։ Մի՛ վհատվիր, լսու՞մ ես։ Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի, իմ համար դու խոստումնալից նկարիչ ես։ Գումարիր դրան եռանդ և հավատք սեփական ուժերիդ նկատմամբ, որովհետև դա է հանճար դառնալու ճանապարհը։ 
Դոմմայեր սրճարանի մեծ դահլիճի անկյունի սեղանիկին մոտ նստած զույգը խոսում էր ցածրաձայն, աշխատելով ուշադրություն չգրավել։
Տղայի նշանով սեղանին մոտացած մատուցողը ներկայացրեց հաշիվը։
- Ես կվճարեմ,- շտապելով ասաց Էմիլիան։
- Հարկավոր չէ, մորաքույր Յոհաննան ինձ մի քիչ փող էր տվել, մոտս դեռ մնացել է։
Նա մաշված տաբատի գրպանից հանեց մի քանի գրոշ, ժլատորեն հաշվեց և առանց թեյավճարի համար ավելցուկի տվեց մատուցողին։
Սպասելով որ վերջինս հեռանա, նա շարունակեց.
- Էմիլիա՛, ինձ արդեն մեկ անգամ մերժել են, դա նշամնակում է ընդունվելու իմ հավանականությունը շատ ցածր է՝ տաս, լավագույն դեպքում տասնհինգ տոկոս,- Ադին անհույս թափ տվեց ձեռքը,- դա ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում է։
- Փորձիր և՛ս մեկ անգամ։ Հոկտեմբերին ընդունելության քննություններն են։ Խնդրում եմ Գնա նորի՛ց դիմիր, ես հավատու՛մ եմ որ այս անգամ քեզ կընդունեն։
Էմիլիան հուսադրող հայացքով նայեց պատանուն։ Նրա տաք հայացքից տղայի կապույտ աչքերի սառույցը հալվեց։
- Չգիտեմ... տեսնենք... կմտածեմ,- նա կախեց հայացքը, վերցրեց սուրճի գդալը, աննպատակ պտտեցրեց ձեռքերի մեջ, նորից դրեց ափսեի մեջ,- եթե ինձ նորից մերժեն, ես... չգիտեմ... այստեղ այլևս անելիք չունեմ... կգնամ Մյունխեն, միայն թե հեռու այսքան անհաջողություններից, նվաստացումից, այս քաղաքից, տեղացիների արհամարական վերաբերմունքից։
- Այս անգամ քո մոտ կստացվի, ա՛յ կտեսնես,- շարունակեց նրան հուսադրել Էմիլիան։
Նա փորձեց պատանու ձեռքն առնել իր փափուկ, տաք ափի մեջ։ 
Վերջինս մեղմորեն հետ քաշեց ձեռքը.
- Հարկավոր չի, ես խճահարության կարիք չունեմ,- նա խոնարհեց հայացքը մանրահատակին, ասես ինչ որ բան էր այնտեղ փնտրում,- գնա՛նք, ես դեռ Կուբիչեկին պիտի հանդիպեմ, ասում էր որ հարմար գնով վարձու սենյակ է գտել։ 
Էմիլիան ոտքի կանգնեց, ուղղեց շրջազգեստը, թողնելով որ իր ուղեկիցին առաջ անցնի, սիրալիր հրաժեշտ տվեց իրենց սպասարկող մատուցողին։

Անցավ մի քանի ամիս։ Վիեննայի արվեստների ակադեմիայի առաջ անհանգիստ հետ ու առաջ քայլող երիտասարդն ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում իր ուղեկցուհուն։ Վերջինս արտաքինից հանգիստ, փորձում էր հանգստացնել տղային։ 
- Դու խաղաղվիր, ես կմտնեմ ու կիմանամ։
-Չէ, սպասիր... իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այս անգամ էլ մերժեն... օհ տեր Աստված... մտնե՞ս ասում ես... լավ... գիտես չէ՞ ցուցակները որտեղ են...
- Դու հանգիստ եղիր, այ կտեսնես, լավ է լինելու։
- Լավ... գնա... չէ Էմիլիա սպասիր,- նա փորձեց դեմքին ժպիտի նման բան ծամածռել, չստացվեց։ Բռնեց աղջկա ձեռքը, սեղմեց ամուր, խորը շնչեց աշնանային խոնավ օդը,- գնա։
Նա նայեց Էմիլիայի հետևից, մինչև վերջինս բարձրացավ աստիճաններով ու անհետացավ փարտե բարձր դռների հետևում։ 
Երիտասարդը մի քանի անգամ իրար հետևից խորը շունչ քաշեց, փորձելով կանոնավորել անհամաչափ դարձած շնչառությունը։ Զգաց որ հևում է, ասես կիլոմետրերով վազել էր։ Հայացքը մեխվել էր բարձր սյուների հետևում ընկած դռներին։ Ամեն դուրս գալացողի հետ սիրտն ընկնում էր որովայնը։ Րոպեները ժամեր էին թվում։ Որոշեց որ ինչ էլ լինի, իրեն հանգիստ է պահելու։ Ցրվելու համար սկսեց հետևել երթևեկությանը։ Պիկ ժամ էր, երկու ուղղություններով ընթացող կառքերի անիվների գվվոցը տարածվել էր օդում։ Ուշադիր լսելու դեպքում, ձիերի պայտերի կտկտոցը կարելի էր վերածել երաժշտության՝ կտ-կտկտ-կտկտ-կտկը՜տ, կտ-կտկտ,կտկտ, կտկը՜տ...
- Ադի՜Ադի՜,- Էմիլիան դուրս էր եկել ակադեմիայի շենքից ու ուրախությունից հևալով կանչում էր,- Ա՜դի՜ քեզ ընդունել են, դու ընդունված էս...
- Ի՞նչ, կրկնիր...
- Ադի դու ընդունվե՜լ ես, դու արդեն ուսանող ես...։ Վիեննայի արվեստների ակադեմիայի նկարչական բաժնի ուսանո՜ղ...
- Կրկնիր նորից,- երիտասարդն իր ականջներին չէր հավատում, ուրախությունից սիրտը նույնիսկ նվաղեց,- հաստա՞տ իմ անունն ես կարդացել...
- Այո, այո այո,- Էմիլիան հրճվանքով գրկեց տղային,- քո ճանապարհը բաց է... հետագա մի քանի տարին սա քո տունն է լինելու, դու հասար դրան Ադի...

Անցնում էին տարիները։ Երիտասարդն արդեն ավարտել էր արվեստների ակադեմիան։ Նրա աշխատանքները ցուցադրվում էին տարբեր մայրաքաղաքների ցուցահանդեսներում։ Նա ցանկալի հյուր էր բոլոր երեկույթներում, որտեղ հավաքվում էին հռչակավոր արվեստագետները։ Նրա նկարները թանկ ավար էին ամենահարուստ կոլեկցիոներների հավաքածուներում։ Նա ընկերություն էր անում Պաբլո Պիկասոյի, Չարլզ Չապլինի, Հեմինգուեյի, երիտասարդ Սալվադոր Դալիի հետ։ 
Նա իր կտավների վաճառքից ստացված գրեթե ողջ հասույթը տրամադրում էր կարիքավոր ընտանիքների երեխաների համար կրթությունը մատչելի դարձնելու համար։ Մի ժամանակ իր ուժերին չվստահող պատանին դարձել էր մարդ լեգենդ։

1945 թվական։ Դեկտեմբեր։ Օսլո։ Նոբելյան ինսիտուտ։
Խաղաղության նոբելյան մրցանակի մրցանակբաշխությունը լուսաբանելու են եկել աշխարհի բոլոր խոշորագույն լրատվամիջոցների լրագրողները։ *
Եվ ահա երկար սպասված պահը։ Հսկայական դահլիճում երկու շարքով նստած են լրագրողները։ Առաջին շարքերը լրացված են նոբելյան կոմիտեի անդամներով։ Երկու շարքերի մեջտեղում դրված են չորս Գահ՝ Նորվեգիայի թագավորական ընտանիքի համար։ Հերոլդն ազդարարում է Թագավորական ընտանիքի մուտքը։ Ներկաները ոտքի են կանգնում, հոտնկայս դիմավորում Թագավորին։ 
Կեսօրից կարճ ժամանակ անց հայտարարվում է 1945 թվականի խաղաղության նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկրի անունը։
- Աշխարհում խաղաղության ու բարի կամքի տարածմանն ուղված իր ջանքերի համար, ռասսիզմի դեմ պայքարին մեծ խթան տալու, ինչպես նաև օսմանյան թուրքիայում հայերի ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանն ու դատապարտությանն ուղղված իր հսկայական աշխատանքի համար, 1945 թվականի խաղաղության նոբելյան մրցանակը տրվում է աշխարհահռչակ նկարիչ, գրական գործիչ, այլատացության դեմ պայքարի ռահվիրա Ադոլֆ Հիտլերին։ 
Դահլիճը թնդում է ծափահարություններից, բոլոր ներկաները ոտքի վրա ծափահարում են դափնեկրին։ 
Մրցանակաբաշխությունից հետո խոսքը տրվում է մեծ նկարիչին։
- Այստեղ՝ այս պատվավոր տեղում կանգնելու համար ես իմ ամբողջ կյանքում պարտավոր եմ մի անձնավորության, ով հավատաց ինձ, ով քաջալերեց ու բարձրացրեց ինձ հենց այն պահին, երբ ես արդեն գրեթե կոտրվել էի։ Ես չգիտեմ թե ինչ կլիներ ինձ հետ, եթե շատ տարիներ առաջ իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերը, ով հետագայում դարձավ իմ կինը ինձ չքաջալերեր կատարելու քայլ առաջ։ 
Հետևի շարքերում նստած լրագրողներից մեկը հարց տալու իրավունք խնդրեց։
- Պարոն Հիտլեր, ինչ կանեիք դուք, եթե նկարիչ չդառնայիք։
 Հիտլերը մի պահ դադար տվեց, մտածելով սրբեց ճակատին շարված քրտինքը։ 
- Չգիտեմ,- նա մի պահ հիշեց այն հեռավոր աշանային օրը, ժպտաց,- գաղափար անգամ չունեմ։ Մի գուցե դառնայի Գերմանիայի կանցլեր,- ծիծաղելով ավելացրեց նա։
Դահլիճը թնդաց ներկաների ծիծաղից։
«Իսկ ի՞նչ կա» մտածեց Հիտլերը, ուղղելով ճակատի կեսը ծածկող սղլիկ մազերի անհնազանդ փունջը «չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է»

--------------
Նվիրվում է բոլոր պատերազմների զոհերին։

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2016), John (07.06.2016), Lion (04.06.2016), Lusina (06.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (06.06.2016), Sambitbaba (05.06.2016), Smokie (24.06.2016), Աթեիստ (04.06.2016), Արէա (04.06.2016), Մուշու (05.06.2016), Նիկեա (04.06.2016), Վոլտերա (04.06.2016)

----------


## Lion

Ալտերնատիվ պատմության ժանրից՝ դուրս եկավ, ճիշտ է, սկիզբը մի քիչ ձգձգված էր, բայց դե գուցե տենց էր պետք կամ ես եմ սիրում ՞միանգամից գործի անցնել՞: Հատկապես դուրս եկավ կտրուկ անցումը, դե բնականաբար նաև՝ հիմնական գաղափարը - քաջալերեք մարդուն, դրանով դուք հնարավոր է... օգնած լինենք ոչ միայն նրան: Լավն էր  :Smile:  Հեղինակը լիովին կարող է impression-ը լինել - նկարիչ, Եվրոպա, համարադկային հումանիզմ...

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջը ժպտացրեց  :Jpit:  հավես շրջադարձ էր:

----------


## ivy

Գաղափարը հետաքրքիր էր ։)
Բայց շարադրանքն ինձ էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ։

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ թվում ա ամեն մեկն էլ մտածած կլնի էս մասին,  ինչ կլիներ եթե "Ադին" ընդունվեր: Ինքս լիքը ալտերնատիվներ եմ պտտել գլխումս, բայց սա երևի ամենավերջի սցենարը կլիներ: Էս այլընտրանքը մի տեսակ սաղ էն ժամանակվա կատարվածի պատասխանատվությունը դնում ա մի անհատի վրա, ինչի հետ թեմային բախտի բերմամբ մոտիկից ծանոթ լինելով չեմ կարա համաձայնեմ: Շարադրանքի հետ կապված բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, նենց, թերացումներ կարծես թե չկան, կամ էլ ես չեմ տեսնում: Էմիլիայի կերպարը միակողմանի ա ոնց որ, հատուկ համբերատար ու աջակցող կերպար ա ստեղծած, կոնֆլիկտ չկա մեջը, դրա համար մի քիչ կեղծ ոնց որ լինի: Ընդհանուր հեշտ կարդացվեց: Եթե մրցույթ լիներ չէի քվեարկի: Ասել Այվիին "իմը" չէր մի տեսակ: Չգրավեց:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գաղափար չունեմ՝ ով կարող է լինել հեղինակը, բայց ամբողջ գործը կարծես գրվել էր վերջաբանի համար։ Ընթացքի մեջ հետաքրքրություն գրեթե չկար, շարադրանքը ձգձգված էր, արհեստական, հետն էլ լիքը սխալներով ու վրիպակներով էր։

Էս տիպի արտահայտություններն ինձ մինչսովետ ու սովետ են հիշեցնում




> Սրածայր, փոքր ինչ վեր ցցված քիթը տալիս էր նրան ինքնավստահ տեսք, իսկ իրար սեղմված, բարակ շրթունքների թեթևակի ցած կախված եզրերն ընդգծում էին ուժեղ կամքի առկայությունը։


Էս գալացողի մասին էլ չխոսեմ




> Ամեն դուրս գալացողի հետ սիրտն ընկնում էր որովայնը։


Եթե հեղինակի առաջին գործն է, ուրեմն խորհուրդս՝ կարդալ, կարդալ ու էլի կարդալ, ոչ միայն դասականներին ու ընդհանրապես անցյալ դարի գրողներին, այլև վերջին շրջանի։ Կարդալ ու ուշադրություն դարձնել ամեն ինչին՝ շարադրանքից մինչև ուղղագրություն ու կետադրություն։

----------

Ուլուանա (06.06.2016), Վոլտերա (05.06.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ադի բուդի...
Իր արած անխտիր ամեն ինչը անել չտալով ու մի բան էլ  կատեգորիկ շուռ տալով գործը մենակ տուժել ա։ Հայերի ցեղասպանության ճանաչում... չէ մի չէ, հրեաների գազախցիկների գազն ամբողջությամբ ներշնչելու միջոցով նրանց բոլորի կյանքի փրկում։
Keep it real. 
Գաղափարը լավն ա, բայց չափից դուրս շատ են պատմական հղումները, որպեսզի սենց սայ-ֆայ մակարդակի հասցվի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գաղափարը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց, ինչպես Գալաթեան նկատեց, չափն անցած էր ու դրանով իսկ անիրական։ Կարելի էր նույն գաղափարը մի քիչ ավելի իրատեսական ներկայացնել. պարտադիր չէր, որ ամեն ինչով եղածի հակառակը լիներ. թող էլի դրական լիներ, բայց ոչ էդ աստիճանի. Նոբելյան մրցանակ, հայերի ցեղասպանության ճանաչում, կտավների գրեթե ողջ հասույթի՝ կարիքավորներին տրամադրում։ 

Շարադրանքը ձգձգված էր, գրելաոճը՝ մի տեսակ հնացած։ Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի ավելի բնական ու կենդանի գրել՝ հնարավորինս խուսափելով կլիշեներից։ Նաև ահագին անհարթություններ, լեզվական սխալներ ու վրիպակներ կային։ «Գալացող» բառն իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց. ոչ թե գալացող, այլ եկող։ 

Մինչև ակադեմիա ընդունվելն ընկած հատվածը կարելի էր ավելի սեղմ գրել ու մի քիչ էլ այլ, թեկուզ մանր ու անէական ինչ–որ դետալներ, դեպքեր մտցնել, որ սյուժեն էսքան միագիծ ու միակողմանի չլիներ։

Հա, մեկ էլ «ճակատի կեսը ծածկող սղլիկ մազերի անհնազանդ փունջը» դուրս եկավ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ու հետո...

Ադիի Հիտլեր չդառնալը բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ նա դադարեց պարանոիկ ու աննորմալ լինել, և դա անպայման պետք է մի ձևով արտահայտվեր:
Հետո, երբ միջամտում ես ժամացույցի մեծ սլաքի ընթացքին, փոքր սլաքն էլ, մեքենայաբար սկսում է շարժվել մեծի հետ, կարող եք փորձել, եթե չեք հավատում... Ասածս այն է, որ, եթե փոխում ես պատմության ընթացքը, միայն Ադիին չի, որ պետք է փոխես: Ուրեմն պետք է փոխվի նաև շրջապատող աշխարհը:
Ասենք, այդ տարիների ընթացքում Ադին կարող էր դառնալ Ակադեմիայի դիրեկտորը, Դալին` դռնապանը, Հեմը`կոշկակար, իսկ Պիկասսոն` մսագործ... Ես այդպես ավելի շատ կհավատայի, քան որ նրանք քյոյնա ընկերներ են դարձել...

----------

Նիկեա (07.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Ակումբցիներ ջան, տեսնում եմ դիմակը սպառեց իրեն, այդ պատճառով բացահայտում եմ ինքս ինձ։ Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին ովքեր շնորհակալություն են հայտնել, կամ իրենց կարծիքը թողել։

----------


## Micke

> Ալտերնատիվ պատմության ժանրից՝ դուրս եկավ, ճիշտ է, սկիզբը մի քիչ ձգձգված էր, բայց դե գուցե տենց էր պետք կամ ես եմ սիրում ՞միանգամից գործի անցնել՞: Հատկապես դուրս եկավ կտրուկ անցումը, դե բնականաբար նաև՝ հիմնական գաղափարը - քաջալերեք մարդուն, դրանով դուք հնարավոր է... օգնած լինենք ոչ միայն նրան: Լավն էր  Հեղինակը լիովին կարող է impression-ը լինել - նկարիչ, Եվրոպա, համարադկային հումանիզմ...


Լիոն ջան շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքիդ համար։ Ձգձգած սկզբի պահով ճիշտ ես։ Այսպես ասած ուշադրությունը շեղող մանեվր էր։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Micke

Թենքյու մատաղ...

----------


## Micke

Այվի ջան, այստեղ ես առանցքային տեղում այդ միտքն էի դրել՝ իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե... ուրիշ ոչ մի հավակնություն։

----------

ivy (07.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ հիմնական քննարկումները առաջին օրերին էլ լինում, դիմակը բացելու ժամկետը կարող ենք հետագայում կրճատել, ասենք՝ մի շաբաթ կամ հինգ օր:

----------


## Micke

Լիզբեթ ջան (ներիր անունդ չգիտեմ, դե... նոր եմ այստեղ) երբ առաջին և երկրորդ աշխարհամարտերը իրենց նախադրյալներով մանրակրկիտ հետազոտում ես, ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ մեկ անձի պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով խնդիրը չեր լուծվի և չի լուծվել։ Ադի-Ադոլֆը իհարկե այս ամենի գալիոն ֆիգուրն է, սակայն ողջ գերմանական հասարակությունն էր այն ժամանակ թունավորվել գերմանականության (Deutschtum) բացառիկությամբ։ Այս դեպքում ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ Էմիլիան իրական կերպար է Հիտլերի պատանեկությունից, նա իրոք ինչ որ զգացմունքներ է տածել այդ աղջկա հանդեպ, բայց ամենը որպես թաքնված զգացմունք էլ մնացել է։ Ես դիտմամբ Էմիլիային թողեցի Ադիի ստվերի ներքո, որպեսզի կոնտրաստն ու վերջին տողերի էֆէկտն ավելի ուժեղ լիներ։ Շնորհակալություն կարծիքիդ համար։

----------


## Micke

> Գաղափար չունեմ՝ ով կարող է լինել հեղինակը, բայց ամբողջ գործը կարծես գրվել էր վերջաբանի համար։ Ընթացքի մեջ հետաքրքրություն գրեթե չկար, շարադրանքը ձգձգված էր, արհեստական, հետն էլ լիքը սխալներով ու վրիպակներով էր։
> 
> Էս տիպի արտահայտություններն ինձ մինչսովետ ու սովետ են հիշեցնում
> 
> 
> 
> Էս գալացողի մասին էլ չխոսեմ
> 
> 
> ...


Նաիրուհի ջան շնորհակալություն մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրության համար։ Լիովին ճիշտ ես նկատել, այս ամենը գրեցի զուտ վերջաբանի համար։ Ցանկացա գտնել ողջ մարդկության համար միանշանակ կերպով բացասական մեկին և հանգամանքների փոփոխությամբ, փոխել նրա ողջ կյանքը։ 
Գալացողն առաջին պահին գրեցի, հետ նկատեցի որ փողոցային է ստացվում, ցանկացա փոխել, բայց հետո մտածեցի «թող մնա որ մարդիկ քլունգը գցելու տեղ ունենան, որ լավ քլնգեն», Իսկ խորհուրդդ կարդալու վերաբերյալ ընդունում եմ մեծ սիրով։  :Smile:  
Շնորհակալություն կարծիք թողնելու համար։

----------

Smokie (24.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ադի բուդի...
> Իր արած անխտիր ամեն ինչը անել չտալով ու մի բան էլ  կատեգորիկ շուռ տալով գործը մենակ տուժել ա։ Հայերի ցեղասպանության ճանաչում... չէ մի չէ, հրեաների գազախցիկների գազն ամբողջությամբ ներշնչելու միջոցով նրանց բոլորի կյանքի փրկում։
> Keep it real. 
> Գաղափարը լավն ա, բայց չափից դուրս շատ են պատմական հղումները, որպեսզի սենց սայ-ֆայ մակարդակի հասցվի։


Գալաթեա ջան, նպատակ չունեմ Հիտլերի արարքներն ինչ որ կերպ մեղմացնել, կամ նրան մեկ այլ՝ ավելի լավ լույսի ներքո ներկայացնել։ Հաստատ չէ։ Մանավանդ այն ժամանակ մթնոլորտը հագեցած էր թույնով։ Այնպես որ չլիներ Ադին, միգուցե նրա փոխարեն լիներ ասենք բուդին։

----------


## Արէա

> Գալացողն առաջին պահին գրեցի, հետ նկատեցի որ փողոցային է ստացվում, ցանկացա փոխել, բայց հետո մտածեցի «թող մնա որ մարդիկ քլունգը գցելու տեղ ունենան, որ լավ քլնգեն»


Սղլիկն էդ տեղը թողել էր արդեն ))

----------


## Micke

> Գաղափարը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց, ինչպես Գալաթեան նկատեց, չափն անցած էր ու դրանով իսկ անիրական։ Կարելի էր նույն գաղափարը մի քիչ ավելի իրատեսական ներկայացնել. պարտադիր չէր, որ ամեն ինչով եղածի հակառակը լիներ. թող էլի դրական լիներ, բայց ոչ էդ աստիճանի. Նոբելյան մրցանակ, հայերի ցեղասպանության ճանաչում, կտավների գրեթե ողջ հասույթի՝ կարիքավորներին տրամադրում։ 
> 
> Շարադրանքը ձգձգված էր, գրելաոճը՝ մի տեսակ հնացած։ Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի ավելի բնական ու կենդանի գրել՝ հնարավորինս խուսափելով կլիշեներից։ Նաև ահագին անհարթություններ, լեզվական սխալներ ու վրիպակներ կային։ «Գալացող» բառն իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց. ոչ թե գալացող, այլ եկող։ 
> 
> Մինչև ակադեմիա ընդունվելն ընկած հատվածը կարելի էր ավելի սեղմ գրել ու մի քիչ էլ այլ, թեկուզ մանր ու անէական ինչ–որ դետալներ, դեպքեր մտցնել, որ սյուժեն էսքան միագիծ ու միակողմանի չլիներ։
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ «ճակատի կեսը ծածկող սղլիկ մազերի անհնազանդ փունջը» դուրս եկավ ։


Համաձայն եմ, կարելի էր փոք ինչ իրատեսական ներկայացնել, բայց այդ դեպքում կորում է ամբողջ ազդեցությունը, իսկ իմ նպատակը չէր Հիտլերի մասին քիչ թե շատ իրատեսական բան գրել, որովհետև դրանով իրոք ես կմեղմացնեի նրա կատարած ոճիրները։ Ես հատուկ այդպես գրեցի, որ ֆիքշընը աչք զարկեր։ Ամենավերջին նախադասությունը ՝ «նվիրում եմ բոլոր պատերազմների զոհերին» իմ ասածի ապացույցն է։ 
Անկեղծ ասեմ այս պատմվածքը գրեցի անքուն գիշերվանից հետո ( պարծապես ամբողջ գիշեր չէի քնել, իս լուսադեմին քնելու փոխարեն նստեցի ու դա գրեցի։
«Գալացողի»հետ կապված տես վերը Նաիրուհուն գրածս։ 
Սա չի հավակնում պատմվածք դառնալու, այլ ընդամենը գրի առած մտորումս է, այլապես նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր գրել Թալեաթի մասին։

----------

Smokie (24.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ու հետո...
> 
> Ադիի Հիտլեր չդառնալը բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ նա դադարեց պարանոիկ ու աննորմալ լինել, և դա անպայման պետք է մի ձևով արտահայտվեր:
> Հետո, երբ միջամտում ես ժամացույցի մեծ սլաքի ընթացքին, փոքր սլաքն էլ, մեքենայաբար սկսում է շարժվել մեծի հետ, կարող եք փորձել, եթե չեք հավատում... Ասածս այն է, որ, եթե փոխում ես պատմության ընթացքը, միայն Ադիին չի, որ պետք է փոխես: Ուրեմն պետք է փոխվի նաև շրջապատող աշխարհը:
> Ասենք, այդ տարիների ընթացքում Ադին կարող էր դառնալ Ակադեմիայի դիրեկտորը, Դալին` դռնապանը, Հեմը`կոշկակար, իսկ Պիկասսոն` մսագործ... Ես այդպես ավելի շատ կհավատայի, քան որ նրանք քյոյնա ընկերներ են դարձել...


Շատ հարգելի Սամ ջան, շատ է գրվել ու ասվել, որ Հիտլերը պարանոյիկ ու աննորմալ է եղեղ, սակայն ես համաձայն չեմ դրան։ Այդ դեպքում նույնը կերպ կարելի է մարդկությանը հայտնի բոլոր ոճրագործների մասին։ Եթե մենք նրանց անմարդկային արարքների պատճառով պիտակում ենք պարանոյիդ, այսինքն հիվանդ, դարձնում ենք նրանց անմեղսունակ, ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ խղճահարության արժանի այնքանով, ինչքանով որ հիվանդ մարդը կարեկցանքի է արժանի։ 
Տարօրինակ է բայց փաստ, որ ժամացույցի սլաքը պտտելիս, կողքի սլաքն էլ հետն է պտտվում։ 
Իհարկե կարելի է Ադոլֆի մասին ասել, որ նա դեռ պատանի տարիքից ճաշակել է անհանդուրժողականություն իր անձի հանդեպ, որ արվեստնեի ակադեմիա ընդունվելուց նրա շրջապատը կփոխվեր, նա ընկերություն կաներ Էգոն Շիլեի, Անտոն Ֆայստաուերի, Ալեսանդր Պոքի և իր տարեկից ուրիշ երևելի նկարիչների ու արվեստագետների հետ։ Հավանական է որ կստանար ուրիշ դաստիարակություն, որը կկրթեր նրանում մարդուն։ Ի վերջո նա իրոք նկարիչ էր, ով տասնյոթ տարեկանում բավական գեղեցիկ գործերի հեղինակ էր դարձել։ Այսօր խոսվում է այն ժամանակվա ակադեմիա ընդունվելու չափից դուրս խիստ արարողակարգի և քննությունների չափազանց բարձր նշաձողի մասին։ Կարելի է ասել որ նա առաջին աշխարհամարտից հետո պարտված, չարացած, ռևանշիստական նկրտումներով տարված, անտուն մի երիտասարդ էր։ Ճիշտ ինչպես գերմանացիներից շատերը, սակայն այս ամենի հետ հիշենք, որ ամեն մարդ ունի հնարավորություն ընտրելու ճիշտ ու սխալի, բարու և չարի միջև։ Դրա համար համաձայն չեմ որ նա պարանոյայով տառապող մարդ էր։ Ոչ նա սառնասիրտ, հաշվենկատ, իր քայլերը լավ կշռադատող մարդ էր, լցված բոլորի հանդեպ գերմանական ցեղի գերազանցության գաղափարախոսությամբ։ Իսկ ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ եթե վառոդը կա, ապա կայծը կգտնի նրան, որը կառաջացնի պայթյուն։ Քսանական թվականների գերմանիան վառոդի տակառն էր, եթե այսպես մակերեսորեն դատենք։ Չլիներ Հիտլերը, կլիներ Հայնրիխ Քլասը, կամ Հերման Պլոպը, կամ մեկ ուրիշը, որովհետև գումարելիների տեղը փոխելիս գումարը չի փոխվում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Դալիի դռնապան լինելուն, կամ Պիկասոյի մասգործ, միգուցե այդպես էլ լիներ, եթե նրանք տարեկիցներ չլինեին ու ամեն բան ընթանար այնպես, ինչպես ես ֆիկտիվ պատկերացրել էի։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2016), Smokie (24.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Սղլիկն էդ տեղը թողել էր արդեն ))


հա հա հա  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քանի որ հիմնական քննարկումները առաջին օրերին էլ լինում, դիմակը բացելու ժամկետը կարող ենք հետագայում կրճատել, ասենք՝ մի շաբաթ կամ հինգ օր:


Կարծում եմ, նախ և առաջ պետք է պարզել, թե ու՞մ համար է "Դիմակը"` հեղինակի, թե՞ ընթերցողի, - թե՞ երկուսի էլ: Ես համարում եմ, որ ընդհանրապես պետք չէ հեղինակին թույլ տալ ինքնաբացահայտվել: Թե չէ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հենց հեղինակը համարում է, որ իրեն այլևս արժանավայել չէ քննադատություններ լսելը, ինքնաբացահայտվում է: Իսկ Մարիշի դեպքում մի բան էլ կար, որ չէր համապատասխանում "Դիմակի" իդեային: 
Անավարտ, չմշակված ստեղծագործություններ կամ ուղղակի ստեղծագործական գաղափարներ ցուցադրելու, կարծիքներ ու խորհուրհներ լսելու համար, որքան հիշում եմ, այլ թեմաներ արդեն կան:
Իսկ "Դիմակը" դու բացեցիր, որքան հասկանում եմ, ավարտված ստեղծագործությունների համար, և հիմնական գաղափարն այստեղ պատրաստի ստեղծագործություններ կարդալն ու հեղինակներին բացահայտելն էր, թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել...

Իսկ այսպես... ես` ընթերցողս, երկու անգամն էլ հիասթափություն ապրեցի և ընդամենը: Հետո՞... Հետո` մեկ, երկու, և ընդհանրապես կդադարեմ թեմա մտնել, ու վերջ...

Եթե համարում ես, որ ստեղծագործությունդ դեռ խակ է, տեղադրիր համապատասխան թեմայում: 
Եթե ստեղծագործությունդ տեղադրում ես միայն գովասանքներ լսելու համար, Այվիին նախապես զգուշացրու այդ մասին, ու նա էլ մեզ կզգուշացնի ու մենք կփառաբանենք մի այլ կերպ...
Քննարկումները շատ ուսուցողական են ոչ միայն հեղինակի, այլև բոլոր այն ակումբցիների համար, ովքեր նույնպես ստեղծագործում են: Եվ ուրեմն, եթե դու տեղադրում ես այստեղ քո ստեղծագործոությունը, անում ես դա ոչ միայն քո, այլև քո ընտանիքի անդամների համար էլ, ու բարի եղիր, գնահատիր թե նրանց, և թե կարծիք հայտնողների ջանքերը:

Թող "Դիմակը" լինի այն թեման, որտեղ ամուր ներվեր ունեցող հեղինակները կտեղադրեն իրենց այն ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք ավարտված են համարում:
Եվ բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ ամեն օր մի նոր Դիմակ հայտնվի: Եթե նույնիսկ ամիսներ անցնեն, ի՞նչ է եղել որ... Ավելի լավ չէ՞, որ բոլորս էլ ապրենք թե լիակատար ստեղծագործություն կարդալու հաճույքը, և թե գուշակություն-խաղի հետաքրքրությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> շատ է գրվել ու ասվել, որ Հիտլերը պարանոյիկ ու աննորմալ է եղեղ, սակայն ես համաձայն չեմ դրան... Կարելի է ասել որ նա առաջին աշխարհամարտից հետո պարտված, չարացած, ռևանշիստական նկրտումներով տարված, անտուն մի երիտասարդ էր... Ոչ նա սառնասիրտ, հաշվենկատ, իր քայլերը լավ կշռադատող մարդ էր։


Մոտավորապես նույնպիսի հատկանիշներով է օժտված ցանկացած սերիական մարդասպան...




> Իսկ ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ եթե վառոդը կա, ապա կայծը կգտնի նրան, որը կառաջացնի պայթյուն։ Քսանական թվականների գերմանիան վառոդի տակառն էր, եթե այսպես մակերեսորեն դատենք։ Չլիներ Հիտլերը, կլիներ Հայնրիխ Քլասը, կամ Հերման Պլոպը, կամ մեկ ուրիշը, որովհետև գումարելիների տեղը փոխելիս գումարը չի փոխվում։


Հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ (տես "Մատեան Երանության" այն մասը, որտեղ ասվում է, որ Հիտլերը` դրախտում է :Smile:  ), բայց խոսքն այդ մասին չէ:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Դալիի դռնապան լինելուն, կամ Պիկասոյի մասգործ, միգուցե այդպես էլ լիներ, եթե նրանք տարեկիցներ չլինեին ու ամեն բան ընթանար այնպես, ինչպես ես ֆիկտիվ պատկերացրել էի։


Հիշու՞մ ես այն իմաստուն խոսքը, որ եթե Եվրոպայում թիթեռնիկը թափահարում է թևը` դա կարող է Ճապոնիայի գլխին ցունամի բերել... :Wink: 

Ես չեմ կասկածում քո պատմագրական տեղեկություններին: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ քո միջի պատմագիրը խանգարում է քո միջի ստեղծագործողին: Պատմվածքում քեզ համար ավելի կարևոր է հենց այդ պատմական գիտելիքներ ներկայացնելը, քան ստեղծագործական ոգին, - այս մասին էի ուզում ասել, երբ մեջ գցեցի ժամացույցի սլաքների հետ համեմատությունը:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Սամ լավ էլի, Դիմակի պայմանների մեջ կարծեմ չկար պարտադիր ավարտուն ու ամբողջական գործ ուղարկելը, նույն հաշվով ցանկացած ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն էլ կարելի ա անվերջ մշակել, փոխել, երկարացնել կամ կրճատել: Իմ մասով կարծեմ նորմալ բացատրեցի, թե ինչի եմ ուղարկել Դիմակին, կարիք չկա ավելորդ ինտրիգների: Ու կարծեմ ասեցի նաև, որ բոլոր կարծիքների հետ համաձայն եմ, էն դեպքում, որ հիմնական մասը բացասական էին: Էնպես որ մենակ գովասանքների համար գործեր տեղադրող մեղադրանքներդ լրիվ անտեղի են:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Դե մեկ էլ ինչ վերաբերում ա ինքնաբացահայտվելուն, կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ես դա արեցի, որովհետև կարծիքները կրկնվում էին արդեն ու հիմնականում նույն թերություններն էին նշում, էլ կարիք չկար պախկված մնալու, ուզում էի շուտ բացատրել, թե ինչն ինչոց ա:
Մարդիկ մրցույթներում էին ինքնաբացահայտվում, դու եկել ինչից ես բողոքում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մարիշոկ, բայց որ կրկնվող գովաբանություն լիներ՝ սուսուփուս կկարդայիր չէ՞ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չբացահայտվելով։
Հա, կանոններում գուցե չկա գրած, որ գործը պետք ա ավարտուն ու մտածված լինի, բայց դա ինքստինքյան ենթադրվում ա ու պետք չի ընթերցողից նեղանալ, որ դա պահանջում ա։ Դիմակն ի վերջո անունը ժամանակավոր թաքցնելու համար ա, ոչ թե դրա տակ չաշխատած, հում գործ հրամցնելու։ Դրա համար Բյուրի վորքշոփը կա։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2016), Վոլտերա (07.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ լավ էլի, Դիմակի պայմանների մեջ կարծեմ չկար պարտադիր ավարտուն ու ամբողջական գործ ուղարկելը, նույն հաշվով ցանկացած ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն էլ կարելի ա անվերջ մշակել, փոխել, երկարացնել կամ կրճատել: Իմ մասով կարծեմ նորմալ բացատրեցի, թե ինչի եմ ուղարկել Դիմակին, կարիք չկա ավելորդ ինտրիգների: Ու կարծեմ ասեցի նաև, որ բոլոր կարծիքների հետ համաձայն եմ, էն դեպքում, որ հիմնական մասը բացասական էին: Էնպես որ մենակ գովասանքների համար գործեր տեղադրող մեղադրանքներդ լրիվ անտեղի են:


Իզուր ես նեղանում, Մարիշ ջան...
Ինձ, օրինակ, քո գաղափարը շատ էր դուր եկել, ու ես ավելի մեծ հաճույքով, ավելի երկար կքննարկեի այն:
Ընդ որում, իմ ամենաառաջին առաջարկը Դիմակի հարցով հենց այն էր, որ ստեղծագործությունը քննարկենք, հետո հեղինակը գրի նոր տարբերակ, ու հետո դա էլ քննարկենք: Դուք ինքներդ հրաժարվեցիք դրանից:
Ու դրանից հետո, գալով քո Դիմակ-մեկին, ես այն կարդում էի այն համոզվածությամբ, որ դա արդեն ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն է, և համապատասխանաբար ահագին հուզումներ ու դառնություն ունեցա հեղինակի համար: 
Եվ նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ, քո ինքնաբացահայտվելուց հետո, չարտահայտեցի քեզ ոչ հիասթափությունս ու ոչ էլ դժգոհությունս, - որպես ընթերցող...
Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նեղանալու տեղ ավելի շատ ես ունեի... :Think: 

Մայքի դեպքում էլ նույնը:
Այսօր ես թեմա մտա հենց այն հաստատուն մտքով, որ բացահայտելու եմ նրան: Բայց ինձանից առաջ արդեն նա հասցրել էր ինքնաբացահայտվել... որ ի՞նչ:

Եվ այդ էր պատճառը, որ մտածեցի. կամ ես, կամ դուք` ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք հասկանում ու պետք է դա պարզել:
Որովհետև կոնկրետ ինձ` ձեր մոտեցումը Դիմակին այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չէ, ու դժվար թե շարունակեմ այլևս ակտիվ մասնակցել... Ցավոք, այդքան ժամանակ չունեմ ուղղակի...

----------


## ivy

Մյուս անգամ կանենք մի շաբաթով ու առանց ինքնաբացահայտման հնարավորության։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2016), Վոլտերա (07.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարիշոկ, բայց որ կրկնվող գովաբանություն լիներ՝ սուսուփուս կկարդայիր չէ՞ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չբացահայտվելով։
> Հա, կանոններում գուցե չկա գրած, որ գործը պետք ա ավարտուն ու մտածված լինի, բայց դա ինքստինքյան ենթադրվում ա ու պետք չի ընթերցողից նեղանալ, որ դա պահանջում ա։ Դիմակն ի վերջո անունը ժամանակավոր թաքցնելու համար ա, ոչ թե դրա տակ չաշխատած, հում գործ հրամցնելու։ Դրա համար Բյուրի վորքշոփը կա։


Հա, մոռացել էի անումը... վորքշոփ...
Մերսի, Գալ ջան... :Love:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարիշոկ, բայց որ կրկնվող գովաբանություն լիներ՝ սուսուփուս կկարդայիր չէ՞ ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չբացահայտվելով։
> Հա, կանոններում գուցե չկա գրած, որ գործը պետք ա ավարտուն ու մտածված լինի, բայց դա ինքստինքյան ենթադրվում ա ու պետք չի ընթերցողից նեղանալ, որ դա պահանջում ա։ Դիմակն ի վերջո անունը ժամանակավոր թաքցնելու համար ա, ոչ թե դրա տակ չաշխատած, հում գործ հրամցնելու։ Դրա համար Բյուրի վորքշոփը կա։


Գալ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չէի բացահայտվի, ես հասկանում եմ` ինչ նկատի ունես ու ավելորդ ձևեր թափելու կարիք էլ չունեմ, պարզ ա, չէի բացահայտվի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա. ես գիտեի, որ նման կարծիքներ են հնչելու, այսինքն գիտեի, որ չեն գովաբանելու, որովհետև,  որպես էդպիսին, գովաբանելու բան չկար ( կարող ա գաղափարը, որի մասին ասեցին, որ վատը չի ), եթե ես մշակված ինչ-որ բան ուղարկեի ու կարծիքները համատարած բացասական լինեին, ես ոչ թե կինքնաբացահայտվեի, այլ Այվիին կխնդրեի` էդպես էլ վերջում չասի, թե ով է հեղինակը ( չգիտեմ ինչ ռեակցիա կտար, համենայն դեպս կփորձեի ), որովհետև ահագին ծանր եմ տանում, երբ որ վրան ահագին չարչարված, մշակված գործը ոչ ոք չի հավանում ( հիմա ես էդպիսին եմ, էդ էլ ուրիշ պատմություն է): 
Սամը բողոքում ա որպես ընթերցող, թե ինչի են իրեն չմշակված գործ դեմ տվել ու ասում` կարդա, կարծիք հայտնի: Հարցը էն ա, որ եթե ես չգայի ու չասեի` հում գործ լինելու մասին լեկցիան, էս խոսակցությունը չէր լինի: Հա, կարծիքներ հնչեցին չմշակված լինելու մասին, բայց էդ տիպի կարծիքներ լինում են նաև մրցույթների ժամանակ ( էս ինչ գործը անմշակ ա, արագի մեջ ա գրած և այլն): 
Հիմա ես եկա անկեղծ ասեցի, որ հա, դա իրոք տենց ա, դարձավ պատմություն: Ընդամենը երեք րոպե պահանջվեց Հանսը կարդալու, մի երեք րոպե էլ կարծիք գրելու վրա, հուսամ շատ վատ բան չեմ արել ձեր ժամանակի հետ:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հուսամ էս խոսակցությունը շատ չի երկարի, պետք չի մի դիմակի պատճառով հիասթափվել էդ նախագծից, Սամ ջան, ինձնից` խնդրեմ, ինչքան կուզես   :Love:  շարունակիր հետևել գրական անցուդարձին ու ակտիվ մասնակցել քննարկումներին, մանավանդ որ հեսա լիքը մրցույթ-վորքշոփ-ֆլեշմոբեր եմ անելու էստեղ
Հանսն էլ պատուհանից  ընկել, մեռել ա, ոչ մեկին էլ նեղություն չի տա

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գալ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չէի բացահայտվի, ես հասկանում եմ` ինչ նկատի ունես ու ավելորդ ձևեր թափելու կարիք էլ չունեմ, պարզ ա, չէի բացահայտվի, բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա. ես գիտեի, որ նման կարծիքներ են հնչելու, այսինքն գիտեի, որ չեն գովաբանելու, որովհետև,  որպես էդպիսին, գովաբանելու բան չկար ( կարող ա գաղափարը, որի մասին ասեցին, որ վատը չի ), եթե ես մշակված ինչ-որ բան ուղարկեի ու կարծիքները համատարած բացասական լինեին, ես ոչ թե կինքնաբացահայտվեի, այլ Այվիին կխնդրեի` էդպես էլ վերջում չասի, թե ով է հեղինակը ( չգիտեմ ինչ ռեակցիա կտար, համենայն դեպս կփորձեի ), որովհետև ահագին ծանր եմ տանում, երբ որ վրան ահագին չարչարված, մշակված գործը ոչ ոք չի հավանում ( հիմա ես էդպիսին եմ, էդ էլ ուրիշ պատմություն է): 
> Սամը բողոքում ա որպես ընթերցող, թե ինչի են իրեն չմշակված գործ դեմ տվել ու ասում` կարդա, կարծիք հայտնի: Հարցը էն ա, որ եթե ես չգայի ու չասեի` հում գործ լինելու մասին լեկցիան, էս խոսակցությունը չէր լինի: Հա, կարծիքներ հնչեցին չմշակված լինելու մասին, բայց էդ տիպի կարծիքներ լինում են նաև մրցույթների ժամանակ ( էս ինչ գործը անմշակ ա, արագի մեջ ա գրած և այլն): 
> Հիմա ես եկա անկեղծ ասեցի, որ հա, դա իրոք տենց ա, դարձավ պատմություն: Ընդամենը երեք րոպե պահանջվեց Հանսը կարդալու, մի երեք րոպե էլ կարծիք գրելու վրա, հուսամ շատ վատ բան չեմ արել ձեր ժամանակի հետ:


Մարիշ ջան... Մարի՜շ...

Եթե ուշադիր կարդաս գրառումս, էսքան չես նեղանա: Չէ՞ որ ասել էի.



> Եվ այդ էր պատճառը, որ մտածեցի. կամ ես, կամ դուք` ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք հասկանում ու պետք է դա պարզել:


Ինչու՞ ես ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ ընկալում... Ուզու՞մ ես, ներողություն կխնդրեմ: Մենակ թե մի նեղացիր, լա՞վ... :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համաձայն եմ, կարելի էր փոք ինչ իրատեսական ներկայացնել, բայց այդ դեպքում կորում է ամբողջ ազդեցությունը, իսկ իմ նպատակը չէր Հիտլերի մասին քիչ թե շատ իրատեսական բան գրել, որովհետև դրանով իրոք ես կմեղմացնեի նրա կատարած ոճիրները։ Ես հատուկ այդպես գրեցի, որ ֆիքշընը աչք զարկեր։ Ամենավերջին նախադասությունը ՝ «նվիրում եմ բոլոր պատերազմների զոհերին» իմ ասածի ապացույցն է։ 
> Անկեղծ ասեմ այս պատմվածքը գրեցի անքուն գիշերվանից հետո ( պարծապես ամբողջ գիշեր չէի քնել, իս լուսադեմին քնելու փոխարեն նստեցի ու դա գրեցի։
> «Գալացողի»հետ կապված տես վերը Նաիրուհուն գրածս։ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Գալացողն առաջին պահին գրեցի, հետ նկատեցի որ փողոցային է ստացվում, ցանկացա փոխել, բայց հետո մտածեցի «թող մնա որ մարդիկ քլունգը գցելու տեղ ունենան, որ լավ քլնգեն»
> ...


Micke ջան, նենց չի, որ քլունգս գցելու տեղ էի ման գալիս, չէի գտնում, ու էդ բառի հույսին էի մնացել։ Եթե նպատակս հենց քլնգելը լիներ, այլ կերպ ասած՝ լեզվական սխալներ գտնելը, գրառումս անհամեմատ ավելի երկար կլիներ։ Հավատա ինձ, ես որ քլունգս գցելու տեղ ուզենամ գտնել, փնտրելու կարիք չեմ ունենա  :Jpit: ։ Ուղղակի էդ բառն աչքս ծակեց որպես գրական խոսքին ոչ հարիր բառ, դրա համար էդ մեկը նշեցի, թե չէ՝ եթե ուզենաս, այսինքն՝ սովորելու, հետագայում համար հաշվի առնելու համար, կարող եմ կոնկրետ նշել ու բացատրել ստեղծագործության մեջ առկա բոլոր լեզվական սխալները։ Ոչ թե որովհետև հաճույք եմ ստանում ուղղելուց, մարդկանց սխալ հանելուց, այլ ուղղակի երբ սխալներ եմ նկատում, դրանք ուղղելու պահանջ եմ զգում ակամա, ու միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե դիմացինն էլ կառուցողական տրամադրված կարդա դրանք ու փորձի սովորել, ոչ թե վիրավորվել ու անտեղի պաշտպանվել։ Պարզապես գրածիցդ տպավորություն ստացա, թե մտածում ես՝ ամեն գնով փորձել եմ թերություններ գտնել, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ էդպես չի։

----------

Micke (08.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, իմ հասկանալով՝ էս «Դիմակ» նախագծի նպատակը հեղինակին հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ, քննադատություններ լսելու հնարավորություն տալն է, քանի որ հեղինակին իմանալու դեպքում բոլորն էլ, կամա թե ակամա, էդ հանգամանքը հաշվի առնելով են գրելու կարծիքներ, քննադատությունն էլ շատ դեպքերում ավելի քիչ կլինի՝ զուտ հեղինակին խնայելու համար։ Հիմա եթե հեղինակը գտնում է, որ այլևս չի ուզում լսել քննադատություններ կամ չի ուզում, որ իրեն չիմանալով հնչեն դրանք, կարծում եմ՝ պիտի նրա իրավունքը լինի ինքնաբացահայտվելը ու, ինչու՞ չէ, դրանով «կույր» կարծիքներին ու քննադատություններին վերջ դնելը, եթե զգում է, որ ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով էդքանն իրեն հերիք է։ Հիմա թե նեղվել է, թե իրոք բավարար է համարում, թե ուրիշ ինչ–որ պատճառով է էդպես որոշում՝ թող իր գործը լինի։ Ի վերջո, դա հեղինակի համար է արվում, չէ՞։ Տվյալ դեպքում հաղթող–պարտվողի հարց չկա, ու ընթերցողի պահանջներ էլ կարծես պիտի չլինեն։ Նույնիսկ եթե գործը հում է, հապշտապ գրված ու դրանով թերի, կարծում եմ՝ դրանից բողոքելու իմաստ չկա, գնահատենք ինչպես որ կա. եթե թերի է, թող դա համարվի որպես թերություն, ոչ թե մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք։ Բայց Սամի վրդովվելն էլ մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում։ Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլինի՝ հեղինակներն ի սկզբանե գոնե իրենց կարծիքով ավարտուն գործեր ուղարկեն ու իմանան, որ իրենց գործը գնահատվելու է որպես ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն՝ համապատասխան խստությամբ, ու անավարտ լինելը չի ընդունվելու որպես մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք։

----------

Վոլտերա (07.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Ինձ դուր եկավ:  :Good: 
Ինչպես շատերն ասացին՝ գաղափարը լավն էր: Ինձ դուր եկավ նաև ընդհանուր պատմությունը՝ պարզ ու թեթև, մատչելի: :Wink:  Հնարավոր է տեղ-տեղ կային սխալներ (գալացող), բայց հուսով եմ այդ ամենը ժամանակի հարց է, ընթացքում ավելի ու ավելի լավ կստացվի՝ ձեռքը կբացվի:

Հիտլերի նկարները :Wink:

----------

Micke (25.06.2016), Նիկեա (24.06.2016)

----------

